# Questions about Pessaries...



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi!

I may have posted this in the wrong forum, sorry if I have...

But I have a couple of questions about the Pessaries I am taking (Cyclogest)

I was inseminated on Thursday 7th Oct and have been taking the pessaries twice a day, however, I my period due in about 4 days time. My question is, is it ok to use them if I do come on? I have been told it's pretty normal if I do get my period so I have no idea  

Also, would it be best to avoid using tampons?

Thank you in advance   xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't answer your question, so I'll pass you onto peer support,

All the best,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## viviloves (Nov 5, 2009)

The pesseries contain progesterone which is to help support a pregnancy, so I would keep taking them (edited for correction) until 12 weeks if you get a positive   or stop if you get a negative pregnancy test. Your test date should be about  14 days after your insemination which would be 21st October. 
If you period is due on 14th this would only be 7 days after insemination which would not be long enough. Your RE may have prescribed the pessaries if you have a short luteal phase (after O to period) which can prevent a pregnancy. By adding the pessaries it will lengthen the luteal phase, giving enough time for conception and division and increase the chance of implanting by making the lining fluffy and appealing for embryo snuggling. 
 Vi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you only had basting for IUI on Thursday (7 Oct) then I assume this was just prior to ovulation.  I've not had IUI (went straight to IVF) but my understanding is that you're usually basted just before ovulation to ensure the sperm are ready and waiting in the fallopian tubes for when egg released.  Did they ask you to check LH surge using OPKs ?  If so, when did you get the LH surge ?  

When you mention your period is due in a few days time, this seems very soon following basting so I'm wondering, did you have a medicated or "natural" IUI cycle ?

The progesterone support such as Cyclogest is prescribed to prepare womb lining for possible implantation (and then if pg occurs, progesterone sustains pregnancy until placenta takes over at around 10/12 weeks...some clinics continue to prescribed progesterone support until this time, others may advise you can stop as soon as you get a positive pg result as your body will naturally be releasing progesterone).  
Progesterone support can hold back/delay your period even if BFN...some women may bleed whilst on it, some may not...it can vary woman to woman and between each treatment cycle.

You should continue with the progesterone support until your OTD at least.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

My cycle was medicated, my follicles  were maturing really slowly so I was on the injections up until day 17 (the one I was taking every other day was upped to every day), took my trigger injection on Tuesday 5th night at 11pm, then  was inseminated on Thursday 7th at 1pm...

They have told me to take the cyclogest for two weeks, then take a pregnancy test. I have got to be honest I hadn't heard of an OPK until you mentioned it. The nurse has just said to call them with the results.

I am just concerned about what I should do if I do happen to get my period on time. By the responses I have had it sounds like they should be fine to carry on using...

Thanks, Lucy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPK is ovulation predictor kit which detects the LH surge prior to ovulation.

However, since you had the HCG trigger injection, you would've ovulated around 36 hours later which is why your insemination/basting was timed so exactly.  

As you had the HCG trigger injection to exactly time ovulation, you should ignore when your period would normally be due as it's not really relevant since you've had medicated IUI and a controlled cycle.  You should count approx 14 days from day of basting, as you've been advised to do and continue with the progesterone support.

The HCG injection is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo so may cause pg like symptoms and it can cause false positive results on pg tests if you test too early...it can stay in your body for up to 14 days.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

